# Apple's New Format Apfs



## Satcomer (Jun 20, 2016)

Everyone should read the blog post Tech101: Explaining The New Apple File System (APFS). Then tell us why you think this is good move for Apple users.


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 20, 2016)

maybe because I was tired when I first read that article, I am not sure. I’d like to ‘experience’ it first before giving it my full support. There is the saying “Don’t fix what ain’t broke” 
Did they really need to create this?


----------



## fryke (Jun 28, 2016)

They definitely needed to create this. Whether it's the "perfect" solution for the future remains to be seen, but the fact that we're currently on "HFS+ Extended Journaled" should tell you that it's a newer version of an old thing with something tacked onto it, for which it wasn't originally intended. We're talking about a filing system from 1985. Back then, harddrives were still in the future for most users. They were just learning to adapt to 3.5" diskettes. It's time now.


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 28, 2016)

When you put it in that prospective, the file system should reflect the type of drive they install in the machines.


----------



## fryke (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes, and that's basically what they're doing here, by creating a well-scalable system. As they say: "From the watch to the Mac Pro." Or something like that. (Even the watch, of course, has far more "disk space" than the earliest Macs did.)


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 30, 2016)

There is another article called A ZFS Developers Analysis of the Good and Bad in Apple New APFS File System.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 11, 2016)

Well there is new article called Mac administrators brace for big changes to Apple-powered fleets that is an interesting read about AFPS on networks.


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 12, 2016)

The changes would protect -supposedly - from hackers, etc. But how will this change affect those of us who are super users and know what we are doing?


----------



## Maneuntr (Feb 19, 2017)

Is there any solution to solve this problem ?


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 20, 2017)

Maneuntr, 

It appears that you did not read the articles that are linked in the posts. There is no problem to fix.


----------

